# Secrets St. James and Secrets Wild Orchid, Montego Bay - new to RCI?



## Judith Frye (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone.  My husband and I go to the Caribbean a lot.  I don't remember seeing UVC Secrets Wild Orchid and UVC Secrets St. James in Montego Bay (two halves of the same  property, per Trip Advisor reviews) on RCI before.  It's amazing that a "hotel room" is 7 points and a "studio" (few and far between) is 20-22; I can't figure out the difference.  Is the "studio" in the Preferred Club area, perhaps?  Also the All-inclusive fee seems to be calculated in three-night increments, which I've never seen before.  So if you're there for 7 nights, do you pay the listed rate times two, plus 1/3?  Searching on this bulletin board doesn't seem to show up any mentions of these resorts.  I'd love any input from those in the know about these resorts!  Thanks, Judith


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 18, 2011)

As ridiculous as it may seem, I'm pretty sure the AI fees listed are per night for 2 people with a 3 night minimum.  It is clearer in the St. James urgent info.  It's both in points and weeks hence the notice about the 3 day min.  The studios are in the prefered club suites.  Not only are they more tpu's but the AI fee is higher for the studios for most weeks.  They have been in RCI for 6 months or so.  I checked vw booking directly when they first came.  So 7 tpu's + $179 exchange fee +$3163 will get you a week for 2 in the regular hotel room in March. The resort sells these for $4690.

The studios would be 24 tpu's +$179 +$3920 for a preferred club suite.  The resort charges $5859 for the suite.

I couldn't believe it when I ran the numbers but you do save some money by going through RCI.  I hope it's very nice for those prices.


----------



## siesta (Sep 18, 2011)

uvc resorts that got added are secrets, dreams, zoetry. Been around for a few months, an email went out regarding the additions.


----------

